# LCD 14" / 15" Please suggest a brand - LG / Samsung / Mercury / Acer / Proview ?



## din (Dec 14, 2007)

Planning to buy 14 /15" LCD monitor. I know not a huge difference between 17", but need an LCD that has least power usage (as UPS attached to it has not much backup). 

Which is one better ? Cost is not the deciding factor, but of course, not planning to spend a lot. Something decent, reliable and value for money.

Please suggest a brand and please post the approx price if you know.

Thanks in advance.

Any suggestion ?  .....

OK, planning to go for LG, hope it is good.


----------



## iMav (Dec 14, 2007)

im using samsung 17" and its been prety good; a fren of mine has viewsonic and both of us agreed that my samsung is better

the cost for a 17" samsung (without gloss finish) today is ~9500 so 15" would be 1.5k less


----------



## din (Dec 14, 2007)

@iMav

Thank you very much. Yes, I think the price is around 7500.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 14, 2007)

the best  LCD display having gud vfm now in the market is Viewsonic 19".... 

Rs.9500/-


----------



## din (Dec 14, 2007)

@j1n M@tt

I have two Viewsonic LCD here. one 17" and one 19". Yes, you are right, so far they are working excellent.

But now my requirement is 14 or 15", that is why I am looking for other brands. I think Viewsonic has no 14/15" LCD ?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 14, 2007)

Yep,its right no 14 or 15" from Viewsonic...sorry

I recommend then u should consider models from Samsung and Acer


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 14, 2007)

din if power requirement is the only criterion then let me tell you that LCDs consumes far less power than CRTs and there wont' be much difference between 15' and 17' but there seems a huge difference between the sizes!!I mean 14\15' looks so small.So i would suggest you get a 17' one.


----------



## din (Dec 14, 2007)

@The_Devil_Himself

I think you are right ....  25 W for 15" and 34 W for 17". But would like to take max out of UPS


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 14, 2007)

^^I suggest you have a look at 14'\15' and 17' monitors put side by side.15' are seriously small for every kind of work that a PC is supposed to do.

And consider the costs buddy I don't think there is gonna be much of a difference.


----------



## din (Dec 14, 2007)

Yes, I agree with you. I have 17 and 19 now, the viewable area difference is there. But the problem is, the location where I am planning the LCD has a lot of power problems and do not have a big UPS. So I am trying something which has leact power usage. Can't go for a UPS upgrade rt now. Thats why.

Need a comment on this - at present the PC has 15 inch CRT monitor. When I replace it by LCD (15" itself), we will not feel much difference as far as viewable area is concerned rt ? 

Update

Power consumptions - 65 W for 15" CRT and 25 W for 15" LCD and 34 W for 17" LCD 
Price - Rs.7650 for 15" LCD and Rs.8650 for 17" LCD (both Samsung)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 14, 2007)

@din:it all boils down to what you want now.See for yourself which is more vfm.I guess 1k isn't much of a difference.9w--hmm...lols man do you think it can seriously affect the backup time.

Anyways its your call.I got your point too but this 17' sound more vfm to me.


----------



## iMav (Dec 14, 2007)

if power is ur major concern go for samsung 15"


----------



## din (Dec 15, 2007)

Asked my cousin who workin on a PC hardware shop and he said he will get Samsung 15". After checking stocks, he said he will give LG instead as Samsung is not there ! After checking again, he said LG is also not in stock lol.

Called another shop and he told me Samsung and LG are not there, but he will get me  Viewsonic !!!

Went there and bought Viewsonice 15". Price - Rs.6800. Max ppower usage 23 W.

Model VA503M.

Another thing I noticed, may be I am biased lol, but not feeling much difference as I expected, I mean viewable area. So happy with it !

Hope it works !


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 15, 2007)

^^congrats!!lol whatever works for you.

Actually i've been using this 19 incher for 1.5 years now and whenever I have to work on 15'(my college and friends) It feels strange and funny.Thats why I was biased.

But you're sure to feel the LCD effect---less power consumption and a treat to the eyes.


----------



## din (Dec 15, 2007)

This is the third Viewsonic LCD I am buying. First one 17", second 19" and now back to 15" lol. Other two works pefect, so I really hope this also work for me !


----------

